# American TV



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you watch much TV in America? If so, what shows do you watch? Which is your favorite?

I like to watch South Park, Family Guy, and the Simpsons.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 8, 2007)

You asking us Europeans? It feels like at least half the programming we get is American ...

Youve named some of my favourites, but basically anything that is big on American networks is available over here. To name some off the top of my head:

CSI, Law & Order, ER, Grays Anatomy, All your Sitcoms, The Daily Show, Colbert, On satellite stations your talk shows, Rescue Me, The Apprentice, Survivor, American Idol, Americas Got Talent. Hell, we can even watch your "News" shows.

Most of it, IMHO, is tripe, but generally they seem to be popular.

Why you ask?


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Daily Show and the Colbert Report are also two of my favorites. 

So, you can get American shows in Europe; can you also get European shows in America?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Slight correction to Pietro's post. You can't get all those shows without paying a premium. I'm from America, living in England and trust me. I can't get most of my favourite shows here. They might be available, but certainly not on the basic channels.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Apparently a lot of people pay the premium, because I meet an amazing number of people who watch a lot of American TV.


----------



## alex007 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm I love Mythbusters, Grey's Anatomy, Boston Legal, Family Guy, Suvivorman, Planet Earth, The West Wing, and Desperate Housewives to name a few. I'm living abroad but I get all my TV through an American TV hosting service here. I have a Slingbox and DVR there so I can watch all my favorite shows whenever and wherever.


----------



## Travel Dude (Sep 6, 2007)

That is one of the things I really miss about the USA.In Lima Peru where I live,they dont have the ABC CBS NBC PBSs..or the American CNN.

Even on Direct Tv Peru does not have those channels.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone in here posted this link a while ago for online TV: Drama TV 1. I haven't really looked at it in detail yet, but it looks like you can see some shows from America online. I really would suggest if you use it that you contribute though. Otherwise the poor guy will go broke, the site will disappear and you'll lose it again.


----------

